# 250w for 2 auto plants?



## Pistil (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey guys, as many of you already know an incoming moving in a new house will oblige me to share my next grow with a friend, doing it in his house but i've also have gained 2 auto freebies with my last order and, as far as i've understood, these auto strains grow so quickly and stay so small that they could even end their life before of my moving giving me the ability to grow something even here.

So, considered that i have a 600w MH+HPS kit and another 250w MH one, i'm wondering if the smaller one could suffice to grow these 2 auto plants.  The 600w kit would be used for the bigger part of the grow, in my friend house.

The 2 auto strains are:
- one feminized Automatic Ultraviolet from Samsara seeds
- one Diesel Auto from G13 labs

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 7, 2012)

Your max space for proper growth during flowering is 4sq/ft at 7250 initial lumens per sq/ft.  What's their life length?

Edit: I checked out the strains on attitude. The diesel claims 70days, and the ultra 72. 

I would create a 4sq/ft space and train any secondary growth shoots to grow close to the main cola. Hopefully keeping them from outgrowing the space by getting too wide.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 7, 2012)

Does the 250w ballast allow you to use mh as well as hps bulbs? If not, you might want to look into a full spectrum conversion bulb.


----------



## Pistil (Nov 7, 2012)

Nope, sadly the 250w have just the MH bulb... but i can afford the expense of an HPS one, after all bulbs are way more cheap than complete kits.

Thanks for all the advices, i will strictly follow them!:farm:

Edit: sorry, now i got the full sense of what you're asking... i'm not sure but the ballast seems the same brand and model of my 600w one, which accept HPS bulbs.. so i think that the smaller have the same ability, going to investigate better.. thanks again!


----------



## Pistil (Nov 7, 2012)

Yep, the ballast is ok for an HPS bulb as well... now i just have to pray that those 2 freebies will pop :crossing fingers:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 7, 2012)

mojo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2012)

I did a grow with 2 150W HPS that turned out very well.  I think that a 250W will be just fine for 2 autos.  Keep your space sized for your light.


----------



## Pistil (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, perfect!  I'll do it and thanks all again!!!


----------

